

Jurassic Park recreated in Minecraft - devasiajoseph
http://newslamp.com/post/52225/jurassic-park-recreated-in-minecraft

======
evamedia
Awesome!!! I am a huge fan of minecraft. Its amazing what you can build in
this game

